# Ambushed in Marseille



## Ollie33

Have been in the South of France for the past 5 weeks having a great time until today. 

Was driving eastwards through Marseille using my navigator when we came upon roadworks. The road ahead had been turned into a bus route only which forced us to make an unwanted left turn.

This took us into a narrow street with cars parked on both sides and in some places double parked. This restricted our speed to 10 kph.

About 30 yards in front of me to my left I saw 8 little black faces looking in my direction. All 18 years plus. As we past them Mrs O shouted out they are trying to force open the passenger door. I looked across and saw two of the ugly B-------s trying to open the passenger door. Lucky doors were locked and acceleration was impossible.

The only route open to me now was a right hand turn up a hill and thus my escape.

So I thought - After 100 Yards I discovered this was a cul de sac leading up to a college and I knew I would have to come down again past the little darlings.

Mrs O was immediately dispatched to the rear of the Motorhome to get our equipment for repelling borders.As we drove down towards them I could see them standing looking up at us smiling. I told Mrs O that if any of them stepped out in front of us to try and stop us I would not be stopping and would turn them into an oil slick. 

Mrs O had our repelling gear in one hand for them to see and a mobile phone up to her ear in the other giving the impression she was making a call to the Police. As we passed them our speed was again restricted but thankfully they made no attempt to come near us again.

We got out of Marseille as quickly as possible and Mrs O said to me can you smell a funny smell to which I replied smell it I'm sitting in it.

Not a pleasant experience and we will never be in Marseille again.

Off now to St Tropez and then home.

The content of this posting is not to offend any member or race. Should they have been white brown blue yellow any colour you want I would have used the same language

When driiving through major towns on the continent. KEEP YOUR DOORS LOCKED.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

After our experiance St Tropez I have vowed never to visit the area again.

Three black guys broke into a MH in less than 30 seconds. Two of them acted like a springboard launching the third onto the mh roof. Heki rooflight wrenched upwards and entry gained. We were in a traffic queue and were astonished that passers by took no notice.
Illigal immigrants are the main problem in that area.
We were advised by the English camp site owner not to leave mh unatended.

dave p


----------



## Ollie33

Hi Dave

Mrs O doesn't, want to go to St Tropez now. Was that MH parked and unattended


----------



## NeilandDebs

*m/h attackers*

Hello Ollie33

Outraged to read of your 'incident'. Can you tell me, your repel
borders kit. What is it. Washing up bottle filled with food dye.
Sharp stick. Blades coming out of your wheels.

Seriously I am interested to know. I have not heard about thugs trying to gain entry whilst you a driving along before. Just interested to know what your game plan is. I have game plans for lots of situations but not that one. Although I am now working on it!!

Neil


----------



## teemyob

*st tropez*



Ollie33 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Mrs O doesn't, want to go to St Tropez now. Was that MH parked and unattended


Go to St. Tropez.

Have you been before?

Don't be put off.

TM


----------



## Glandwr

My sympathies Ollie, very harrowing. Thanks for sharing it, and reminding us all that we need to be more prepared in some cities and areas. Places like Marseille, Barcelona, Seville, Naples etc, 

Charming and interesting cities, but more dangerous than many too. 

I’m sure others can think of more.

I bet you had a stiff drink that night  

Dick


----------



## teemyob

*cities*



Glandwr said:


> My sympathies Ollie, very harrowing. Thanks for sharing it, and reminding us all that we need to be more prepared in some cities and areas. Places like Marseille, Barcelona, Seville, Naples etc,
> 
> Charming and interesting cities, but more dangerous than many too.
> 
> I'm sure others can think of more.
> 
> I bet you had a stiff drink that night
> 
> Dick


As can Be

Bolton, Birmingham, Farnworth or Folkestone.

TM


----------



## jedi

Glandwr said:


> My sympathies Ollie, very harrowing. Thanks for sharing it, and reminding us all that we need to be more prepared in some cities and areas. Places like Marseille, Barcelona, Seville, Naples etc,
> 
> Charming and interesting cities, but more dangerous than many too.
> 
> I'm sure others can think of more


London, Manchester, Liverpool, Bristol, Bimingham, Nottingham etc....

When I lived in Manchester, some years ago. There were areas where you were advised to keep your doors locked, especially at traffic lights, due to this very same thing happening.

Cities do carry a higher risk of vehicle crime but still not high enough to worry about. Probably a good idea to lock doors in 'dodgy' looking areas, though.


----------



## baldeagle7470

Ollie,very sorry to hear of your scary experience,my work entailed collecting antiques from Europe for onward transmission all over the world.Our trucks were usually double manned for the weight of furniture and of course for security.
The antique shop we frequently collected from in Marseille was in a pedestrian precinct.On at least two occasions I can remember the truck had to be left empty whilst the 2 crew collected armoires or the like.
WE knew of the risks there and had deadlocks and the guys did everything in their power to secure the truck.
On both occasions I know of the windows were simply smashed briefcases,personal belongings taken,you cannot do more.
It is the only place I have ever felt that it was a given someone would have a try.Very close to the port so could be away in no time.
Hope you get over the experience very soon.


----------



## Hymervanman

*Re: cities*

[/quote]

As can Be

Bolton, Birmingham, Farnworth or Folkestone.

TM[/quote]

Seen dodgy people hanging around Cheshire too..............


----------



## tonyt

baldeagle7470 said:


> ............................
> It is the only place I have ever felt that it was a given someone would have a try..........


Never been to Naples then?


----------



## palaceboy

Why do we have to qualify whats true with were not racsist or it could have been in Britain are we that scared of big brother


----------



## cheshiregordon

jedi said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sympathies Ollie, very harrowing. Thanks for sharing it, and reminding us all that we need to be more prepared in some cities and areas. Places like Marseille, Barcelona, Seville, Naples etc,
> 
> Charming and interesting cities, but more dangerous than many too.
> 
> I'm sure others can think of more
> 
> 
> 
> London, Manchester, Liverpool, Bristol, Bimingham, Nottingham etc....
> 
> When I lived in Manchester, some years ago. There were areas where you were advised to keep your doors locked, especially at traffic lights, due to this very same thing happening.
> 
> Cities do carry a higher risk of vehicle crime but still not high enough to worry about. Probably a good idea to lock doors in 'dodgy' looking areas, though.
Click to expand...

Sad to hear of the scary experience - but its an interesting issue and one that might be influenced by the way individuals use their MHs.
We're just back from six weeks in Northern Spain and France it seems that many MHers use campsites as carparks while they visit the local town while others use aires (cheaper) From my observations I would say that during the time we were abroad the majority used ACSI campsites to overnite and leave the van while visiting a town or city (we did use a couple of aires without incident).
Following or trip this year we intend to buy a scooter for next years euro trip and will avoid taking the van into inner city areas.


----------



## andyandsue

*st tropez*

Met my wife in St.Tropez so its not all bad


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Mh was parked on a street off the main road.. In full view of the main road traffic. We were told Africal illigals were a major crime problem generally around Marseilles area.

If we now want to visit cities we arrange a taxi or use local transport from a nearby site.

Dave p


----------



## olley

Its not changed then, in about 1986 we parked up in a side street somewhere in Marseilles in our little Mitso camper, as we walked off a French guy stopped us and told us that it would likely be stolen before we came back.

Taking his advice we decided to find a campsite, on the way out of the city the car in front stopped suddenly as some cops waving guns ran in front of it and disappeared down a side street. We decided to give Marseilles a miss.  

Finished up wildcamping overlooking the beach at Menton, woke up in the morning and opened the curtains to find lots of topless bathers. Some memories stay with you forever. :lol: 

Ian


----------



## bktayken

*Marseilles*

Get yourself to St Tropez and try the Aire I suggested in your previous post its in a residential area and the owner is always doing the rounds on his scooter to collect fees, felt very safe there and leaving the van unattended wasnt a problem.

Wouldnt park in the streets I would use an Aire or campsite

Brian


----------



## CurlyBoy

I had an interesting conversation with a French guy some years ago, he said the two places he wouldn't visit in his MH were Marseille and Paris. So there you have it from the horses mouth. :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## Hawcara

Comment was made, went to get the repelling gear. What sort of items do you use pls?


----------



## Ollie33

A photo of the mother in law


----------



## Enock

Ollie33 said:


> A photo of the mother in law


A bit excessive for the circumstances don't you think :lol:


----------



## Ollie33

Sorry I couldn't,t resist that What I carry is pick axe handle and when required Iput it in full view at the same time pretend to be on the mobile also in full view.
One important point have the axe part in the van to justify the handle


----------



## Sprinta

interestingly, we were in a French supermarche last week, Lidl I think, and in their special offer section they were selling axes, lumberjack sized axes, now that would have made for an exciting discussion with customs if I'd bought it :twisted:


----------



## Ollie33

What's your point Sprinta


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Ollie33 quote:What I carry is pick axe handle and *when required *Iput it in full view* at the same time pretend to be on the mobile *also in full view.

How often do you have to use these tactics. :wink:

Dave p


----------



## Ollie33

Glad to say just the once in Marseille yesterday.First time in over five years. 

Attacks such as this are very rare,I have carried it from day one ,just in case. How many times has one said ,if only I had done this or if only I had had that etc 

Can,t believe I used the term "has one said,"


----------



## rtaff

That sounds horrible - glad you're okay. 

The places to avoid seem to be getting longer and longer. I don't think we're going to make it across the channel at this rate.


----------



## Lesleykh

We travelled through Naples several time, all districts, with no bother. I think our large dog, who would lunge towards the window if anyone came too close, must have put any ne'er do wells off. Even border guards backed away from the van when he launched himself. I'm not sure the new, larger, dog will be as effective since she is a great deal friendlier.

Lesley


----------



## erneboy

I can't understand why anyone would be surprised at crime in Marseille. It's pretty well what the city is best known for and has been for a long time. It does seem to be getting worse though.

http://www.npr.org/2012/09/23/161012701/poverty-segregation-fuel-marseille-crime-wave

Alan.

Edit: I am not having a go at anyone just pointing out that if a French city makes the news in the UK for something bad as often as not it's Marseille.


----------



## Curtisden

*Marseille*

I have always carried a Dog spray in the drivers door pocket. You can buy them in France legally but they are not seem in the UK. They are a lower concentration of pepper spray.
If the police found it in the UK i no doubt that they would take it but then I will replace next time abroad.
We were in Marseille this spring but stayed on a site near Aix and got the fast bus into the city centre.
I lived in Saudi in the late 70's and it reminded me of then. Not very French, but very North African. Around the Port which was both interesting and a tourist trap I felt ok but on guard to being approached which we were. A firm NO and walk away fast I find gets the message over all over europe.
While in Paris this year we were walking towards the Louvre, through the gardens and were stopped by a small eastern european woman. She tried to hand me a golden? ring claiming I had dropped it. Again she was rather taken aback when I told her she could keep it and we were off. She didn't try again.
Frankly if you get stopped or approached just firmly reject whatever and depart.
Last while winding our way south towards the Lot this spring we came across a Police road block. On stopping they checked the tax, tyres, lights and asked then for the licence and Le Green Card. On passing this over a full Major in a very smart uniform walked forward and asked in perfect english where we were going? A short talk on the difference in policing in France and the UK followed. This was explained thus. In France the police are a Para military organisation unlike the UK.
As I was about to drive off I looked up to see not only the 4 armed police that had stopped us. But a chap in full army kit carrying what looked like a very large gauge rifle hidden in the corner of a property some 30 m in front of where we stopped. Asking the Major what he was for. He replied "to make sure you stop if you don't want to" Oh they were local chaps not CRS.
Makes you wonder. 
T Blair and his bunch should be tried for what they have done to thus country IMO.


----------



## Hawcara

The comment regarding 'Le green card'. I thought you no longer had to have these and only take originals of Insurance documents.
Is that the case or am I doing something wrong?
Thank you


----------



## froggy59

*Re: cities*



teemyob said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sympathies Ollie, very harrowing. Thanks for sharing it, and reminding us all that we need to be more prepared in some cities and areas. Places like Marseille, Barcelona, Seville, Naples etc,
> 
> Charming and interesting cities, but more dangerous than many too.
> 
> I'm sure others can think of more.
> 
> I bet you had a stiff drink that night
> 
> Dick
> 
> 
> 
> As can Be
> 
> Bolton, Birmingham, Farnworth or Folkestone.
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

nowt wrong with bolton or farnworth.


----------



## CurlyBoy

Hawcara said:


> The comment regarding 'Le green card'. I thought you no longer had to have these and only take originals of Insurance documents.
> Is that the case or am I doing something wrong?
> Thank you


yes I think that is the case, but perhaps the police in france don't know it :roll: :roll: certainly my insurance company say I don't need one. but how do you argue that with French plod!!

curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy

Hawcara said:


> Comment was made, went to get the repelling gear. What sort of items do you use pls?


....we keep two cans of fly spray, one at the hab door and one by the drivers, perfectly legitimate 8) 8) 8) 
curlyboy


----------



## Curtisden

*Green card*

Thats why we started talking to the Major. I when asked for my Green card told the Sargent of Gendarme that we no longer used them and would the cert. do. to which he said NON! but then the major turned up to say OK!
But They gave the 1 year old MH a complete going over outside and checked the lights. I had blocked the beam with tape, not deflectors that I don't think do any good. But that seem to be ok.
looking for a fine i hear some of you say.
Well why not
If you come to their country why should you not comply wit there laws.
In another place there is a forum moaning about french tolls. and MH being charged Class 3 and 4 when under 3 m is 2. Well again the rule is over 3 m Class 3. Buy a big white box pay for a big white box i say.


----------



## Glandwr

Hawcara said:


> The comment regarding 'Le green card'. I thought you no longer had to have these and only take originals of Insurance documents.
> Is that the case or am I doing something wrong?
> Thank you


I think that you are right. I would be interested to know what the police would have said if Curtisden couldn't furnish one.

I think that you do need them for some countries outside the EU though. Interested to know what this has to do with TB as well :?

Dick


----------



## Mike0753

Interesting thread this. I understand the need for people to be able to defend themselves but talk of carrying axes is a bit worrying. I,m sure I read somewhere a few years ago about a middle-aged couple in a motorhome being prosecuted for carrying a knife or some other sharp object in the cab of their vehicle. They weren't being threatened or anything - I think they had been stopped by the police for some minor issue and they spotted the knife. I think they were fined. I hate to think what sentence they would have had if the coppers had spotted an Axe!!! I know it was in the UK and not France but I wonder if the French police would have acted in a similar vein? 
Please do not think that I am saying people should not defend themselves. Far from it. I think if I were in the position of the OP I would use all means at my disposal in the defence of my wife and property.


----------



## Mike0753

I knew I had read it somewhere...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...secuted-keeping-penknife-car-use-picnics.html


----------



## raynipper

It does appear to be perfectly legal to buy and carry CS gas and other defensive aerosols in France.

I bought two from a touring 'tool' truck in our local car park.

Ray.


----------



## Andysam

Mike0753 said:


> I knew I had read it somewhere...
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...secuted-keeping-penknife-car-use-picnics.html


You don't really believe that do you?

In 1986 I remember that the Sunday Sport ran a story which confirmed that a B52 was on the moon. There were photos too!

This is another story:

True? Yes it is.


----------



## Ollie33

I think the conditional discharge explains it all.Whatever PC Plonker and those above him brought this to Court need sectioned or retrained.

No wonder in England you have too many stated cases which only make Solicitors and Barristers richer


----------



## Mike0753

Thanks Andy (and Sam) 
I always tell my kids not to believe anything you read in the papers. looks like I should take my own advice. I,m off to buy that axe from Lidl. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Mike Evans


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

Did anybody see the documentry on sky through the week about Marseille,starring Ross Kemp.It would make visisting in a motorhome something I wouldnt do. Crime no longer restricted to the estates its now spread into the city centre.
Bri


----------



## Glandwr

Apparently fruit knife man had allegedly threatened to "do" someone with a knife in a late night altercation in the pub only minutes before he was arrested. See here

Daily Mail :roll: :roll:

Dick


----------



## 113016

Years ago, I used to deliver to the huge BP refinery just outside Marseilles and even in those days we were warned by the refinery security not to park overnight in the area, even just outside the floodlit security gates and in clear view of the security guards.
I never felt safe in a truck, never mind my own M/H.
Would I go anywhere near in my M/H? No way!


----------



## tonyt

CurlyBoy said:


> ....we keep two cans of fly spray, one at the hab door and one by the drivers, perfectly legitimate. curlyboy


Me too - I reckon that any "attacker" would take a step back when a dose of spray came his way - it almost doesn't matter what it is but flyspray is pretty nasty stuff and it might just give me enought time to take more evasive action.

I don't ever expect to have to use it but it's there if needed. It also kills flies so is a perfect MH multi-function bit of kit!


----------



## kaori

*Nimes*

I live in France and my village hairdresser was warning me about Nimes ,especially near the station and Arles area,she had a frightening experience last week at the station.


----------



## bazzeruk

Think we will stick to the UK thanks - can't see the point of being scared on holiday - having to carry baseball bats etc.


----------



## 113016

Regarding the initial post. We were driving in Turkey around the south side of the Black sea when we had a similar incident.
A group of about 8 or 10 kids blocked the road with a small heard of goats. They wanted money  As I did not want the vehicle damaged I gave them a packet of cigarettes. Quite a good currency in backward countries


----------



## grizzlyj

We spent a few nights in Marseille maybe three years ago parked up in a car park area that was being refurbished immediately next to where the ferry from Tunisia (?) disembarked. We had a smashing evening with an Algerian kids basketball team who was also camped there in their tour bus waiting for their ship and we had a good look around town. The remains of a Roman wine warehouse in the docks museum was particularly memorable!

The state of some of the African cars coming over left a lot to be desired though!


----------



## Ollie33

Hi Mike

Don,t forget. If stopped by Customs or Police it's for chopping logs back home for firewood wink wink


----------



## tonyt

bazzeruk said:


> Think we will stick to the UK thanks - can't see the point of being scared on holiday - having to carry baseball bats etc.


Please don't be put off by a few isolated reports of events that can happen anywhere, including the UK.

Continental Europe offers so much to motorhomers and incidents like this are very rare.

Give it a try - don't just rely on posts here - go see for yourself.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Ollie33 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Don,t forget. If stopped by Customs or Police it's for chopping logs back home for firewood wink wink


I have a baseball bat and ball. Oh and a photo of ady p on the cab windows


----------



## 91502

*Re: Marseille*



Curtisden said:


> I have always carried a Dog spray in the drivers door pocket. You can buy them in France legally but they are not seem in the UK. They are a lower concentration of pepper spray.


Pepper spray and/or CS has no effect on a dog, most dog sprays are either citronella (lemon) or just a compressed gas similar to a fire extinguisher. 
JP


----------



## bigbazza

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Ollie33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike
> 
> Don,t forget. If stopped by Customs or Police it's for chopping logs back home for firewood wink wink
> 
> 
> 
> I have a baseball bat and ball. Oh and a photo of ady p on the cab windows
Click to expand...

    
You've just confirmed lady P doesn't see your posts


----------



## gj1023

I remember years ago reading or seeing a program, that the most lethal item you can legally carry is hairspray. No idea why , but I always say to women worried to carry a small can of it

Gary


----------



## Ollie33

Thank to all who contributed to this post. 

This was a one off incident and would be the exception rather than the rule. Please do not be put off by it.I certainly won,t.

I take the same precautions in the UK

However at the end of the day no matter what when it comes to protecting my family nothing is ruled out and anything goes


----------



## Curtisden

*Protection*

""Curtisden wrote: ‹ Select ›
I have always carried a Dog spray in the drivers door pocket. You can buy them in France legally but they are not seem in the UK. They are a lower concentration of pepper spray. Peter""

""Pepper spray and/or CS has no effect on a dog, most dog sprays are either citronella (lemon) or just a compressed gas similar to a fire extinguisher. 
JP""

Thought about this so went and had a look and seem the dog spray I have is a CS spray. See photos. 20% All I know is while putting away one time I foolishly pressed the top. IMO it would deter me and had me gasping for a while for breath. Eyes watered just from the fumes. Peter


----------



## ttcharlie

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> Did anybody see the documentry on sky through the week about Marseille,starring Ross Kemp.It would make visisting in a motorhome something I wouldnt do. Crime no longer restricted to the estates its now spread into the city centre.
> Bri


Yes I did, and something I thought about as soon as I saw this thread.

There are lost of places in the UK I would not want to drive into in daylight, you just have to be sensible and be able to do a 3 point turn in a hurry.

I also work on the laws on physics, my MH is 3.5t.....


----------



## 91502

Curtisden

As part of my training I had to go into a room full of CS with my dog and take on a criminal (wearing a respirator) armed with a stick.
The CS has no effect what so ever on the dog but I was very sick. 

JP


----------



## WildThingsKev

News: Vigilantes burn Roma camp in Marseilles.

bbc news


----------



## 113016

Marseilles is certainly not on it's own in been a rough place with quite an active criminal element, and these sorts of things can happen in any country least of all here in the UK. Generally, France is one of, if not the easiest and safest country to M/H in so please do not let this thread put anybody off going to France.
For my part, we usually use the Aire system and although putting tables an chairs out is against the official line, on many it is quite acceptable and the French will be the first to put theirs out.
What I am getting at (rather slowly)  is that the French will also leave their equipment out while leaving their van to explore the town and they will often even leave them out over night. Over the last few years, we have also got into this habit, but obviously it depends where and if it feels right.
I certainly would not feel happy to do this here in the UK. I have heard so many times of items going missing, even on top quality camp sites.
In conclusion, please go to France and enjoy  There are so many nice safe places


----------



## Andysam

*Re: Marseille*



JP said:


> Curtisden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper spray and/or CS has no effect on a dog, most dog sprays are either citronella (lemon) or just a compressed gas similar to a fire extinguisher.
> JP
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for CS, but pepper works a treat on dogs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

I have been reading this post with interest and feel that I might be able to offer some guidance on what problems the owners of some of the 'kit' they carry could bring themselves in the UK. I don't mean this to be condescending or judgemental just informative and I have no idea how our continental cousins view these items. 

Offensive weapon legislation defines offensive weapons into three categories. The first is a 'made' weapon which is pretty obvious...a bayonet, knuckle duster etc (it has no other function than to hurt or maim). The second is an 'adapted' weapon which covers the baseball bat that has nails or barbed wire affixed to it. The third category is an 'intended' weapon ie an ordinary everyday item that you intend to cause injury with. 

This last category requires the prosecution to prove that you intend to use the item as a weapon and that can normally only be established by your own admissions. This is opposed to the other two categories which require you to prove otherwise. 
Knives or bladed instruments 'in a public place' have their own legislation. 

The canisters of sprays that 'discharge any noxious liquid, gas or other thing' would most probably fall into the category of a section 5 firearm (hairsprays etc that have legitimate functions would not fall into this category but could be an intended offensive weapon as above). 

All of the above could lead the person who possessed them down the route of unwelcome contact with the police. Once you get into the relms of defending yourself from an assailant then you are allowed to 'use the least force required to do so' and that is a very objective thing, the old adage of better to be tried by twelve than carried by six comes to mind. 

It's not for me to say what you should or should not carry and lets face it if it's within the confines of your motorhome then we have access to some pretty lethal 'legitimate' utensils that could be used if the poo hit the fan. But please remember that what you have in your hands one minute could be in your assailants the next (I once saw a football supporter take a police officers truncheon off him and clout him over the shoulder with it  ).

If I were to be pushed on my preferred options it would be ground pepper (the milled type takes a tad to long to dispense :lol or a mosquito spray with a high concentrate of deet. I obviously have no intention to use them other than to flavour my chips or deter insects...honestly officer! 

The most important thing is to make any confrontation as short as possible in order to make good an escape...if you happen to drive over the thieving ba****d on the way, well s**t happens


----------



## Curtisden

*CS Gas and the Law*

Geriatricbackpacker comments are as I understand the law in this country. I have various family in both the police and customs at Dover and I am sure if a CS spray, even for dog use was found in a MH it would confiscate it straight away.
But surly you would also have to prove intent should pure removal not be considered and a charge be levied.
Either way Bug spray is cheaper.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Unfortunately is an offence per se (in itself) to possess the CS type spray without law authority. It is arrestable and could lead to a charge/caution/reprimand etc depending upon the circumstances and suitability of custody disposal. 
Like you say bring on the bug spray as CS has absolutly no effect on me but a little deet renders me into a coughing fit


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We all carry Fire extinguishers. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## 100127

You speak for yourself, i've got the wife :lol:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

I once had a self defence instructor disarm and beat the living daylights out of me with just a rolled up newspaper...just think of the damage you could do with a two day old baguette!!


----------



## Glandwr

Blobsta said:


> You speak for yourself, i've got the wife :lol:


Hope you're not expecting a ransom 

Dick


----------

